# 4 roms missing



## thegame07 (Mar 20, 2007)

on the front page where the nds roms are displayed. There is four roms skipped. It goes from rom 925 to 929.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 20, 2007)

It goes, 926, 927, 928, 924, 925 and 929.

924 and 925 were missed earlier.


----------



## H8TR (Mar 20, 2007)

Nothings missing, just not in order.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 20, 2007)

i see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how did that happen


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 20, 2007)

0930 - Bomberman Land Touch (EUR)
0932 - Major League Baseball 2k7 (USA)
0933 - Herbie Rescue Rally (USA)
0934 - Custom Robo (USA) 

Is missing.


----------



## dice (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sure they'll be updated as soon as a staff member has all the necessary info


----------



## Rayder (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> I'm sure they'll be updated as soon as a staff member has all the necessary info




So that's why it takes awhile after the games are dumped to show on the front page, eh?


I always wondered if I was just quicker about discovering them or what.  I guess now I know why.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 20, 2007)

They are out of order on the portal because we missed some at first. They are in the correct order though for G-Online.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 21, 2007)

how do you guys know when they're released anyway?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Mar 21, 2007)

magic mushrooms


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Mar 21, 2007)

can you just get an RSS feed that will auto update it.


----------

